# Punch 84 other wise known ass The Punch Truck



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

hey guys can some one post pictures of the punch truck the paint n the way the system looks in the bed im gana try and make a replica on it for my uncle n can some on give me a price on resins of the speakers used on it n tell me were i can get clear plastic like the kind used for the model car windows n a price on the amps used on it thanks


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

can any one help??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

google.com they have some.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Ask in post your rides or do a search, it's probably been brought up somewhere else. There's been a couple versions out, I think David Anthony Garcia did the last one as a model, but I reallly like the 2nd one where it was purple/red


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

ya it looked awsome in the old virsion with purple n my aunts uncle owns the actual truck but he cant get a good pic of the bed n every thing but he got the window tinted so we cant get a good view n hes busy n cant take the window off ta get a good visual but i just need a pic of the bed b4 it got tinted every thing els im ok in


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i have only a few when he was at super show in 1996 or 97. once i find them i'll post them up


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HOPE THIS HELPS BO!!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

THIS WAS A BAD ASS TRUCK


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

truck is sick as fawk!


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks guys oh ya dose any one a have a kit of the truck they want to sell cuz i found one but its not exatly the same as the punch truck n i wana know b4 i buy it n thanks again for the pictures guys








found this yesterday i think it wuz when i visited them when they wer doing the photo shot for the magazine i dont know


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

c is this as close as i can get to the truck year or is it the right year but needs work to it to look the part??


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jorgemartinezis1_@Jul 30 2009, 10:30 PM~14634661
> *thanks guys oh ya dose any one a have a kit of the truck they want to sell cuz i found one but its not exatly the same as the punch truck n i wana know b4 i buy it n thanks again for the pictures guys
> 
> 
> ...


Although I really like the tropical colored version I think the second color scheme is the best...it's suits the truck perfect adds a little bit of ol'school flavor to it.  

Good luck!


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks J :biggrin: as soon as i get every thing i need il post pics of my progress n will need ur opinions on wut i need to correct n such hopefully it comes out as planed oh y need your opinions do u think i should paint it the purple color or the one with yellow in it??


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jorgemartinezis1_@Jul 30 2009, 10:36 PM~14634725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best bet is to use the 1978 Chevy stepside by MPC for the 2WD parts and bed, and the 1982 Fall Guy truck for the cab and grille. I think there's a 4WD Chevy stepside with the correct cab too, but I'm not sure. None are real easy kits to find

and do the purple version


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i was gonna say just use the 84 gmc kit for the cab n grille n the 76 kit he posted for the bed


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 31 2009, 08:31 AM~14636790
> *i was gonna say just use the 84 gmc kit for the cab n grille n the 76 kit he posted for the bed
> *


It might, but using the AMT and MPC kits and the parts will drop right on since they're all based on the same mold, Revell might have some fit and scale issues


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

wow u guys r right those kits are hard ta find  is their a way i can make due with the 76 kit?? cuz i dont think il find the kits for under 40 dollars got to spend the rest on getteng it chrome n gold done right so ya is their a way i can make due wit the 76 kit or can some one sell me a resin of the cab n bed?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jorgemartinezis1_@Jul 31 2009, 12:33 PM~14638932
> *wow u guys r right those kits are hard ta find   is their a way i can make due with the 76 kit?? cuz i dont think il find the kits for under 40 dollars got to spend the rest on getteng it chrome n gold done right so ya is their a way i can make due wit the 76 kit or can some one sell me a resin of the cab n bed?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I don't know of anyone making those parts in resin. What I gave you was the easiest way, you can probably make anything work if you want to.


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

ok thanks guy let me see wut i can do if i dont get the kit il post pics of it as soon as i start on making the bed cuz i know thats gana b a pain in the ass


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

hey could i use the cab off the 76 n the bed off the 78 stepside n just find a grill off the fall guy truck???


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some pics of David Anthony Garcia's truck. Not an exact replica of "Punch 84" but very similar. I think he called it "Quiet Storm". Check out the fine detailing. I took these pics at the Peterson Automotive Museum.


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

cool thanks man n the bed on that looks sick to but i think im gana stik with the box made on the punch truck oh ya were can i get the clear plastic?? cuz punch has glass all around n has red neon in it so i know were ta get the neon the cab grill bed 2wd parts speakers n neon but i dont know were to get the clear plastic


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 1 2009, 05:26 AM~14645280
> *Here's some pics of David Anthony Garcia's truck. Not an exact replica of "Punch 84" but very similar. I think he called it "Quiet Storm". Check out the fine detailing. I took these pics at the Peterson Automotive Museum.
> 
> 
> ...


Seen that model in person and it looks incredible.   
Thanx for the pics!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jorgemartinezis1_@Jul 31 2009, 08:24 PM~14643171
> *hey could i use the cab off the 76 n the bed off the 78 stepside n just find a grill off the fall guy truck???
> *


AMT and MPC kits are the same. I don't know if the Revell would fit anything because it's a different company and just because they're both 1/25 doesn't mean they'll match. If anything use the entire 76 kit and maybe the fall guy grille will fit. Revell does have a nice engine


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

ok thanks homie let me get the kit and all that i need for the system and l get right ta building and posting pics of my progress :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> Here's some pics of David Anthony Garcia's truck. Not an exact replica of "Punch 84" but very similar. I think he called it "Quiet Storm". Check out the fine detailing. I took these pics at the Peterson Automotive Museum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

well guys i gota sell my 41 chey pickup model i did ta get the 76 kit and the front end b4 u buy just know that it is my first 2nd mode car n it might have a few problems ith it but i wil take it back if u r not happy with wut u bought


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

any bids??


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

no bids


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

srry bout the last set of pics hope these are better then the last ones


----------

